# Pic of my A3....



## AUDI-SPEED (May 18, 2002)

What do you say?


----------



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Pic of my A3.... (AUDI-SPEED)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: Pic of my A3.... (AUDI-SPEED)*

More pics please.


----------



## dbcoop (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: Pic of my A3.... (AUDI-SPEED)*

Having just come back from France I saw lots of A3's. Very nice, can't wait for them to be offered stateside. But you foreigners also pay like $35k for an A3, that gets you a lot of car here


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Pic of my A3.... (AUDI-SPEED)*

Nice! I love the front grillehttp://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Hey what engine options are offered with the A3? 


[Modified by aliengti, 2:40 PM 10-19-2002]


----------



## Khahn (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: Pic of my A3.... (aliengti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Hey what engine options are offered with the A3? [HR][/HR]​*Petrol engines:*
- 1.6 lit. 102 hp , 5sp manual / 4 sp. auto.
- 1.8 lit. 125 hp , 5sp manual / 4 sp. auto
- 1.8 lit. turbo 150 hp , 5sp manual / 5sp. auto (tiptronic) / 5 sp. quattro
- 1.8 lit. turbo 180 hp, 5sp manual / 5sp. auto (tiptronic) / 6 sp. quattro
* S3*
- 1.8 lit. turbo 225 hp, 6 sp. quattro
*Diesel engines:*
- 1.9 lit. TDI 100 hp, 5sp manual / 5sp. auto (tiptronic)
- 1.9 lit. TDI 130 hp, 6sp manual / 5sp. auto (tiptronic) / 6 sp. quattro


----------



## III (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Pic of my A3.... (Khahn)*

gdayam i hate all you A3/S3 owners















i want one so bad


----------

